# Luthiers supplies in TO-Hamilton



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm gonna refret a guitar and I'm hoping you can direct me to luthiers supplies stores in Toronto-Hamilton?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

so ally our going to be doing is pulling the old frets and banging in some new ones right? so all you need is some end cutters, an acrylic headed hammer and some new fretwire. check out A&m wood supply they are outta woodstock i got my order which was rather large shipped the day of order and received the next day by noon. i was amazed haha


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive lived in the area all my life, and never found a convenient supplier of tools locally. best ive done is had an old school guitar shop owner locate me some things. these days i just order from one of the suppliers in the states-
what specific things do you need?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Such a store does not exist. Unfortnately if it did it wouldnt be in business long. Thus why Stew Mac has such a great mail order business. Luthiers are to few and spread out to supply a local shop. How many people are looking fo ra fret saw kerf of .023" and some ivoroid binding in any given month in Hamiton? 2? 1?
> 
> Stewmac ... yes you pay pst and gst but you pay that when you buy at a store too. Contrary to polular delusion - there is no "duty".


agreed- i was worried the first time i ought rom the states, but i worry no longer- most times i pay nothing extra, other than the exchange


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i'm sure mike spicer can help you out...reach him at...

The Guitar Clinic
16 McKinstry Street, Hamilton, Ontario, L8L 6C1, (905) 522-1582


----------



## Heralchemy (Jul 15, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> i'm sure mike spicer can help you out...reach him at...
> 
> The Guitar Clinic
> 16 McKinstry Street, Hamilton, Ontario, L8L 6C1, (905) 522-1582


i was going to mention that...i see the "Pegheads" is closed down.


----------

